# Hi friends :)



## mytickledwords (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello!  My name is Maddy and I am 16 years old.  I have been writing poetry, lyrics, and short stories since the fourth grade when I published my first work.  I hope to pursue a career in journalism after I have graduated from high school and college.

Other than writing, I very much enjoy dancing and photography.  I attend a performing arts school where I get to dance and make art twice a week.  I am also a big dog person and cannot resist anything fluffy.

Once I get settled on this site, I am very much looking forward to any feedback all of you fabulous people have to offer, as well as reading some of your work!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome to Writing Forums!


----------



## PiP (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Maddy, welcome to our creative community. We are a friendly and supportive group so pull up a chair and make yourself at home. Once you've settled in and made ten valid posts, as well as sharing your writing you can also share your photography on our Visual Arts forum!

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi, Maddy. Welcome to our home.

I notice PiP has mentioned our ten post rule. It's not hard to achieve. You can join in our discussions or maybe do a critique or two. Once you do have ten posts you'll be able to post your own creative works plus you'll be able to choose your avatar and signature.

And if you need any help around the forums, we have the mentors in purple here to help out.

So take a look around and enjoy the forums. Welcome


----------



## Boofy (Aug 21, 2015)

Heya Maddy, welcome aboard :3


----------



## Folcro (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome, Maddy, I thought I would like Journalism as well before college, since I am a writer. I got a little unlucky, but I think for me it was a pretty big mistake. Just make sure you know what you're getting yourself into if you decide to take this on in college. Journalists are not your typical writer, in my experience. They're a lot more annoying, especially if you don't subscribe to their opinions.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, Maddy.  Please make yourself at home.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey. I hope you find what you're looking for in this little "slice of internet heaven." We've got discussion boards, places to submit your work, a blog-space, and lots of interesting and personable readers who love sharing their experiences getting into the writing world. We hope you take your shoes off and stick around.


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2015)

View attachment 9407


----------



## mytickledwords (Aug 22, 2015)

Folcro, thanks for the insight!  I'll be sure to keep that in mind as I do a little more research


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to our little community, Maddy!  Sounds like you've got a good career field ahead of you, hope you're able to pursue it.

I see you've been getting around a bit, hope you've liked what you've seen so far.  Go ahead and get the Trial of the Ten Posts out of your way.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us!  If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask, and I'll see you around.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------

